# compression release



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

I got some cams with 0ut the comp release parts in them does any one where i can find them or should i reuse the ones in my stock cams ? i have searched hear with no luck. thanks in advance


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

definitely not something we've discussed here to my rekolection. lol

Hopefully some engine guru's will chime in soon. Good question too btw... hopefully this one will show up in future searches if others have the same problem.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

If they are aftermarket cams I don't think they come with it. The cams I got from amr just need the sprocket mounted to it. Did u buy oem parts or aftermarket?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

If they are missing then no they cannot be fixed by you as it is a non replaceable part. . Some aftermarket cams have the de-comps welded up and this may be something you could do to make the cams usable as it doesn't hurt anything just a little harder to start.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i got a set of mud busters that all they have is the hole (owner supplied)


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

So what you are saying is you have no compression release and what compression ratio do you have I am thinking about 11 to1 and they are after market cams


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

if you are asking me, the end result to be 11/1 , 840, with mud buster cams (stage 1), all parts were supplied by owner,the cams have the holes for the decomp but nothing there


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

rmax said:


> if you are asking me, the end result to be 11/1 , 840, with mud buster cams (stage 1), all parts were supplied by owner,the cams have the holes for the decomp but nothing there


That what I was asking thanks so no decomp. Will be good to go


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out why they even need a release with stock compression? they only run a max of 66 psi at sea level. Now if you have raised compression then I see a need!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

make it easier on starter components. alot of the bigger cams dont use them and they have no problems. its just one of those things they put on them


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

I would think they have more than 66 pounds of compression the release lowers it you need at leist 90 to run just my opinion


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

brute for mud said:


> I would think they have more than 66 pounds of compression the release lowers it you need at leist 90 to run just my opinion


Check the service manual out it states compression between 66psi max and 36psi low acceptable. Keep in mind they are 8.8 to 1 ratio, thats darn little compression.


----------

